# Chair Hogs



## redslp

Tired of these people..... Every morning 1 or 2 of them holding the spots for 8 people. They keep these lounge chairs all day.


----------



## OKPACIFIC

redslp said:


> Tired of these people..... Every morning 1 or 2 of them holding the spots for 8 people. They keep these lounge chairs all day.



Yup.........


----------



## PamMo

I feel for you. I hate seeing chairs "reserved" at the crack of dawn, and only used a few hours out of the day. I don't know how you can cure such selfish behavior. I really like how the Maui Marriott monitors the chair pigs over there. They're pretty aggressive about tagging chairs and removing towels/books/lotion, when no one shows up. One person can put towels on only two chairs - and you have to stick around.


----------



## PamMo

OKPACIFIC said:


> Yup..... They were there last week.



You've got to be joking!  4AM??????


----------



## redslp

So at 7am after only 3 of the 8 chairs being touched and no security around, I went over and moved the towels off of 2 of the chairs.  The Alpha Male of the group said, "Those are my chairs!".  I replied, "Nobody has been sitting in them for the past hour and I'd like to use them."  Two of the other members of the party yelled, you can't move them until 7!"  I replied, "It is 7."

Alpha Male threw the chair next to me.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

redslp said:


> Tired of these people..... Every morning 1 or 2 of them holding the spots for 8 people. They keep these lounge chairs all day.


That happened to us at WKORV-N, we went out at 10:00am and lots of empty chairs with no people.  We moved towels off of 4 chairs and put them on chairs next to us that had towels and at 2:00pm the folks that had put those towels came over to us and asked us to move because they said it was their chairs. We refused and they dragged the towel guy over and when they announced that they put their towels out at 8:00am, he said we were in the right as he had seen us sitting in this location for over 4 hours we had food and cocktails on our table and he basically told them if they did this again they would continue to have no place to sit as its FCFS...

They were pissed and went on and on argueing with the towel guy and finally they turned to us and said we're not moving and you're going to have to move... Towel Guy called security and they left. After that incident towel guy became our best buddy the rest of the week...


----------



## redslp

Security has been called once.  I talked to him as well as my husband.   He told me I shouldn't have moved their towels.  Security actually asked me, "How would you feel if someone moved your towel?" 
Um. I would feel just fine if I hadn't been using the chair for an hour.


----------



## silentg

Very stupid, vacations should be fun, not stressful, those people sound horrible. They probably hold seat everywhere, lunchrooms, concerts, beach and pools, such a sense of entitlement. Don't let them ruin your vacation. Where are you staying? We are in Ft. Lauderdale and although it is crowded, every one has been nice and friendly. It helps that the weather is perfect. 
Silentg


----------



## DavidnRobin

Again (and again...) - make complaints to the General Manager of WKORV/N
Not Security
Not Pool Hut
Not the Chair Hogs
Not Drink Servers

Contact the General Manager.

This is not the 1st or last time this issue will arise.  The General Manager at WKORV/N has changed  and they need (once again) to contacted.  Complaining to the rest may make one feel better bygetting this off their chest, but it will get no action and the problem will persist.


----------



## RLS50

I am fully on board with OP and against the people that do this.

But last year my wife and I wanted to hit the pool at Lagunamar before an early dinner.  We went out to pool around 2:30pm and found a couple of chairs in the back (not close to pool) put down our towels and bags and got in the main pool.  30 minutes later we came out and found a couple had moved our stuff and took our chairs. 

My wife and I looked at each other and then looked at them, but they wouldn't even make eye contact with me.  We were headed back to the room anyway so I let it go, but really was annoying.

I guess this problem can cut both ways.


----------



## redslp

So, security and the manager asked me to move.  They offered to "set me up in another area" or in a cabana for the day.  I asked them to please have the man who threw the lounge chair and the woman who called me a B**** and threatened to punch me in the face to be removed from the pool area.

The manager phoned back just now and said she did her due dillegence and none of the people in the area could substantiate my claims.  The woman who made the threats said she was "talking on her cell phone, dealing with an HR issue??".  She did acknowledge this group has taken over this area and plays the game.  It feels a little like the bully won in this case, but I feel good for sticking up for myself and for all the other people who would like to have a chance to sit in the prime spots to see the ocean under an umbrella.
Anyway, avoid these hotheads at WKORV-N.


----------



## Jan M.

redslp said:


> Security has been called once.  I talked to him as well as my husband.   He told me I shouldn't have moved their towels.  Security actually asked me, "How would you feel if someone moved your towel?"
> Um. I would feel just fine if I hadn't been using the chair for an hour.



If they had been doing their jobs and following what are usually clearly posted rules it wouldn't have been necessary for you to move anyone's towels. I would be speaking to the resort manager at this point and telling him or her that they unless they started taking care of all of their guests instead of a select few inconsiderate ones then you will be posting bad reviews on Facebook, Trip Advisor, and whatever timeshare system you booked this resort through.

For 8 years we went to Myrtle Beach twice a year and have stayed at 4 different resorts. We had a bad experience at Wyndham SeaWatch Plantation in July, 2003 when we were there with our teenage son and his then girlfriend and we have never been back to this resort since nor have we sent any of our family there either. Chairs and chaises were "claimed" first thing in the morning. We couldn't use the hot tubs even at 10pm without 4-6 children under 10 years old with not a parent in sight joining us. Trying to use the lazy river was dangerous with all the kids and teens running and chasing each other in it and jumping in from the sides too. We saw a mother walking an inner tube with a small child about 18 months in it get knocked down when a boy of about 12-14 jumped in without even looking because he was looking over his shoulder at the other kids chasing him. My husband launched himself out of his tube to help her and the baby. The management and staff did nothing the entire week we were there and I'm sure we couldn't possibly have been the only people who complained. We told them that if we saw anyone get injured that we would be giving them our names and contact information and would testify on their behalf if they sued.

If you get an email after your stay asking for comments about the resort, the staff and your stay, reply as they do get looked at.


----------



## redslp

RLS50 said:


> I am fully on board with OP and against the people that do this.
> 
> But last year my wife and I wanted to hit the pool at Lagunamar before an early dinner.  We went out to pool around 2:30pm and found a couple of chairs in the back (not close to pool) put down our towels and bags and got in the main pool.  30 minutes later we came out and found a couple had moved our stuff and took our chairs.
> 
> My wife and I looked at each other and then looked at them, but they wouldn't even make eye contact with me.  We were headed back to the room anyway so I let it go, but really was annoying.
> 
> I guess this problem can cut both ways.



Yes, that's not okay either.  Two people, two lounge chairs, and actively using the pool- you should be able to use those chairs all afternoon.  Of course, you also didn't yell at the person sitting on the chair, throw the chair, sit on the foot of the chair I had claimed and your wife didn't cuss and physically threaten the person who moved your stuff.  
Sorry about your experience, you're right there can be inconsiderate people on both sides.


----------



## RLS50

redslp said:


> Yes, that's not okay either.  Two people, two lounge chairs, and actively using the pool- you should be able to use those chairs all afternoon.  Of course, you also didn't yell at the person sitting on the chair, throw the chair, sit on the foot of the chair I had claimed and your wife didn't cuss and physically threaten the person who moved your stuff.
> Sorry about your experience, you're right there can be inconsiderate people on both sides.


They sound pretty terrible.  If they did all that and then denied everything that makes it worse IMO.


----------



## LisaRex

Last time I went to WKORV, a family of about 20 came and claimed all the chairs around the entrance of the slide pool each morning. They pulled the chairs as close to the entrance of the pool that they could without actually being in the pool.  Then they plopped the youngest kids who couldn't swim (some had water wings; some didn't) onto the steps, essentially blocking the path of anyone who wanted to enter the pool.  One child became enamored with the water station, and began systematically pulling the cups and tossing them onto the ground.  No one stopped him.  Eventually a disgusted staff member would come by and clean up the mess and re-fill the cups.  

It took all my self-control not to get into a word of words with them.


----------



## bobpark56

To avoid chair hogs, you might give Westin Lagunamar a try. The have a new policy against this and appear to be enforcing it...if a chair is unattended for 45 minutes or more.


----------



## redslp

bobpark56 said:


> To avoid chair hogs, you might give Westin Lagunamar a try. The have a new policy against this and appear to be enforcing it...if a chair is unattended for 45 minutes or more.



We went to Lagunamar last year and loved it!  The staff was attentive, charismatic and helpful.


----------



## redslp

Decided to go to the Spa today. While hanging in the steam room, three women were talking about the "disagreement at the pool" they witnessed from their balcony. They saw the man sit on the foot of the chair I claimed, throw the chair next to me and saw the woman yell at me, but couldn't hear her.  They were very supportive as they have witnessed this group for 2 weeks.


----------



## Egret1986

I was in Costa Rica last week.  I went to sit in a lounger in the shade (nothing on the chair).  A woman yelled at me from the pool, "hey, someone's sitting there!"  Really?  I sure couldn't see anyone.  Dealing with these morons can impact your day at the pool.  I moved on.  It's ridiculous how the self-entitled act.  Yuk!


----------



## taffy19

Egret1986 said:


> I was in Costa Rica last week.  I went to sit in a lounger in the shade (nothing on the chair).  A woman yelled at me from the pool, "hey, someone's sitting there!"  Really?  I sure couldn't see anyone.  Dealing with these morons can impact your day at the pool.  I moved on.  It's ridiculous how the self-entitled act.  Yuk!


This is exactly why we prefer to stay on our own Lanai.  I use the pool very seldom but when I do, I jump in and when I come out, I get dressed immediately and go back upstairs to our private little place. 

All you smell around the pool is suntan lotion and it puts me off.  Give me the ocean rather than a pool any time and find a shady place on the beach under a palm tree or take an umbrella with you, if there are no palm trees around.


----------



## FB guy

This burns me up, too.  When I go to workout in early AM, someone has already come down & put towels on the last 4 chairs near the entrance to get to the WKORV workout room. Don't know if it helps, but there is a sign near the towel shack at the WKORV pool that notes 1 person can only reserve 2 chairs.  May be something to use w/management - are you enforcing that or not?


----------



## dsmrp

redslp said:


> Tired of these people..... Every morning 1 or 2 of them holding the spots for 8 people. They keep these lounge chairs all day.



the hogs are likely not owners, maybe renters of star options reservations 
trying to get their $$ worth .
I'm so tired of people who think they're entitled...


----------



## MauiGirl1

I would like to address the misrepresentation that "redslp" has portrayed.  We saw the exchange and "redslp" violated the rules removing towels from chairs. Security, the hotel manager, and the pool staff in charge of tagging all agreed that the group was following the rules.  In addition, we saw "redslp" taking pictures, and see that she posted them.  The one with no ones face showing is fine, but the one of the person where you can clearly see her face is tacky and rude, and should be taken down.  I have seen the group for the past 2 weeks and they have been nothing but friendly.  I talked with the group after the incident "redslp" initiated, they are all longtime owners and have been lucky enough to meet other owners on their vacation.


----------



## rickandcindy23

MauiGirl1 said:


> I would like to address the misrepresentation that "redslp" has portrayed.  We saw the exchange and "redslp" violated the rules removing towels from chairs. Security, the hotel manager, and the pool staff in charge of tagging all agreed that the group was following the rules.  In addition, we saw "redslp" taking pictures, and see that she posted them.  The one with no ones face showing is fine, but the one of the person where you can clearly see her face is tacky and rude, and should be taken down.  I have seen the group for the past 2 weeks and they have been nothing but friendly.  I talked with the group after the incident "redslp" initiated, they are all longtime owners and have been lucky enough to meet other owners on their vacation.


This is your first post.  You were actually there and witnessed the incident?  How did you find TUG and this thread.  Funny.  I am not being sarcastic or mean in any way.  I just cannot believe it was that easy to find a rant about pool chairs here on TUG, if you didn't know about TUG before this.  Welcome to TUG!


----------



## Jan M.

MauiGirl1 said:


> I would like to address the misrepresentation that "redslp" has portrayed.  We saw the exchange and "redslp" violated the rules removing towels from chairs. Security, the hotel manager, and the pool staff in charge of tagging all agreed that the group was following the rules.  In addition, we saw "redslp" taking pictures, and see that she posted them.  The one with no ones face showing is fine, but the one of the person where you can clearly see her face is tacky and rude, and should be taken down.  I have seen the group for the past 2 weeks and they have been nothing but friendly.  I talked with the group after the incident "redslp" initiated, they are all longtime owners and have been lucky enough to meet other owners on their vacation.



I have never, ever seen rules against removing towels from chairs that no one has been using for hours. I have to agree with rickandcindy, it sounds like you are part of the offending group.

Since this thread just started yesterday you are obviously still at the resort. Maybe you could take a picture with your phone of these "rules" against removing towels from chairs that have been unoccupied for an extended period of time and post it so the rest of us can see them. I'm not trying to be sarcastic but apparently the rest of us have never seen or heard of this!


----------



## MauiGirl1

rickandcindy23 I have read TUG posts and just never signed in before to post anything. I was looking for some information, saw this thread, and started reading.  This was the first time I felt compelled to post. I was sitting on the pool deck and you couldn't miss it.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Arg... this is not the 1st time, 2nd, or 3rd time 'chair hogs' have been discussed for WKORV/N, other VSE resorts, or other non-VSE resorts...

For WKORV/N - please contact General Manager (call Operator/Service Express and ask to be connected to the General Manager's VM - leave polite but firm message).

When we were at WKORV last Nov (2016) - the rule was clear that any chair that was unoccupied for >1 hour MAY have their items removed and taken to the Pool Hut.  (I may even have a photo of this note) This was consistent with our visit in 2015.  I cannot speak to the current conditions claimed in this thread, but IMO - this is a reasonable rule.

People should NOT confront offenders - nor harass other workers that are not responsible for this rule (or lack of...).  And people should be courteous, but that apparently seems to be too difficult for some people regardless if they are Owners, Renters, Exchangers, etc...

A few years ago there were reports of Locals invading the BBQ area (coming from public park next door) - an email campaign to the GM put an end to it quickly.  Ranting/Arguing here does little good...


----------



## Ty1on

Evading or invading?  Not being grammar nazi, just trying to understand what they were doing....


----------



## Sea Six

As I recall the rules posted at WKORV are not specific about a time frame unattended chairs can be reserved.  The words were more like "an extended period", or some such thing.  The weather has been such that it hasn't been hard to find a chair somewhere.


----------



## jnsywg

During our January visit to WKORVN I witnessed several chairs being tagged and even a few towels being removed. I don't recall this during our many previous visits. They certainly did not do it everyday and not to every chair. Perhaps it just one or two employees who are following the policy. It would certainly be nice if they did it all day, every day.

Having met the new GM last year, when he was the number two, and dealt with him again this year he is definitely responsive. Send him an email or give him a call. He has responded to my emails within 24-hours.


----------



## DavidnRobin

jnsywg said:


> During our January visit to WKORVN I witnessed several chairs being tagged and even a few towels being removed. I don't recall this during our many previous visits. They certainly did not do it everyday and not to every chair. Perhaps it just one or two employees who are following the policy. It would certainly be nice if they did it all day, every day.
> 
> Having met the new GM last year, when he was the number two, and dealt with him again this year he is definitely responsive. Send him an email or give him a call. He has responded to my emails within 24-hours.



Do you have the GM's name and/or email address? I met him last November, but can't recall his name. Seems like a reasonable guy.


----------



## dpete

One of my dreams is trying to figure out how to fix this problem of "chair hogs". I have stayed in over 25 different resorts and only 3 come to mind that actually controlled the use of chairs. The Maui Marriott and Crystal Shores. And the Ritz at Naples...one of my favorites because they will find chairs for you and put up an umbrella. Love their flags on chairs to indicate you want to order drinks.
         Definitely a first world problem, but I would love to solve it! Anyone else know of places that have solved this? I would go out of my way to visit those spots. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LJT

We are at WLR and had to sign something at check in about "hogging" chairs.  I don't remember the specifics as we don't sit by the pool - we like to be on the beach.  I'll try to get a copy and post it.  The pools here are huge so there seem to be plenty of chairs but of course the prime spots get covered with towels right away.  I know it is a problem at WPORV as we have seen the issue right in front of our villa several times.  The pools there are small and there is no beach close by to sit on instead.  Agree this is a first world problem!  Same as finding enough vacation time to use all our weeks!


----------



## SMHarman

RLS50 said:


> I am fully on board with OP and against the people that do this.
> 
> But last year my wife and I wanted to hit the pool at Lagunamar before an early dinner.  We went out to pool around 2:30pm and found a couple of chairs in the back (not close to pool) put down our towels and bags and got in the main pool.  30 minutes later we came out and found a couple had moved our stuff and took our chairs.
> 
> My wife and I looked at each other and then looked at them, but they wouldn't even make eye contact with me.  We were headed back to the room anyway so I let it go, but really was annoying.
> 
> I guess this problem can cut both ways.


WLR now have big yellow signs. They tag the chair(s) like a parking meter when you leave and give you 45 minutes. A clean up time is noted on the sign.


----------



## maddog497

SMHarman said:


> WLR now have big yellow signs. They tag the chair(s) like a parking meter when you leave and give you 45 minutes. A clean up time is noted on the sign.



I knew there were signs at WLR but couldn't remember what they actually said.  Thanks
There were towels out first thing in the morning covering a few chairs but as stated, the pools are large enough that many more are available.


----------



## jnsywg

DavidnRobin said:


> Do you have the GM's name and/or email address? I met him last November, but can't recall his name. Seems like a reasonable guy.



Ryan.Nobriga@westinkaanapali.com


----------



## LisaRex

I think MOST people understand that it's rude to hog (chairs, tables, bar stools) in a crowded place, whether it's a restaurant, resort pool, or bar.   Listen, we all want to enjoy ourselves, but we ALL need to be mindful that there are other people who also want to enjoy the place.  Chair hogs are the worst.  If you seriously want a lounge chair at your disposal every second that you desire it, then rent a private home. Otherwise, EXPECT to share things like exercise machines and lounge chairs. 

And be courteous.  

What does that mean?  Well, when the resort is extra crowded, and seating is at a premium, only take a lounge chair when you are actively using it. (Duh.) Consolidate where you can. For instance, if you have 2 kids who will be in the pool a lot, have them share a chair, or let them share yours. It won't kill you to snuggle with your kid.  Consider hitting the beach instead of the pool.  And, for the love of all that is holy, when you go to lunch or to your villa for an hour long conference call, take your stuff with you so that someone else can enjoy the flipping lounge chair.  Yes, there's a risk that there won't be a chair available when we return, but "reserving" your chair is only exacerbating the problem for everyone.


----------



## DavidnRobin

jnsywg said:


> Ryan.Nobriga@westinkaanapali.com



Thank you.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

MauiGirl1 said:


> I would like to address the misrepresentation that "redslp" has portrayed.  We saw the exchange and "redslp" violated the rules removing towels from chairs. Security, the hotel manager, and the pool staff in charge of tagging all agreed that the group was following the rules.  In addition, we saw "redslp" taking pictures, and see that she posted them.  The one with no ones face showing is fine, but the one of the person where you can clearly see her face is tacky and rude, and should be taken down.  I have seen the group for the past 2 weeks and they have been nothing but friendly.  I talked with the group after the incident "redslp" initiated, they are all longtime owners and have been lucky enough to meet other owners on their vacation.



I can only speak to my experience when we at WKORV-N last August and the attendant that works in the towel hut on some days walked around and tagged chairs. The day that we had our experience with our chair hogs, no one was out tagging chairs.

When we went out at 10:00am and saw all of the empty chairs with no people. We then moved towels off of 4 chairs and put them on chairs next to us that also had towels.  We were in those seats sitting, eating, drinking and swimming for 4 hours and at 2:00pm when the owners of the towels came over and wanted our seats and us to move, I think they choose not to sit in the empty seats because our seats had the little tiki umbrella over them. Their towels were on the 5 seats next to us, that still had no occupants in the entire 4 hours we were there. 

When they made their stink and grabbed the towel attendant over and insisted that he make us move, he even suggested that they sit in those 5 empty seats and when they refused he did go back to his hut and tag the chairs. It was so funny when he came back about an hour later to grab all of the towels off of the chairs, he asked us if anyone came back or if that group came back to hassle us but they had not...

It's so sad that our chair hogs thought after us sitting in those seats for 4 hours that they could just be entitled and have those chairs available to them anytime they wanted...so sad.


----------



## okwiater

LisaRex said:


> If you seriously want a lounge chair at your disposal every second that you desire it, then rent a private home.



Actually, this is why most if not all of the resorts rent cabanas for the day. For a modest fee you can have use of the chairs all day!


----------



## pedro47

I also disliked chair hogs at resorts, hotels and on cruise ships. They feel liked it is their right of passage. I would love to enjoy sitting by the pool with my significant other sometimes.

What is really sad most resorts, hotels and cruise ships will not enforce their own posted  policies about chair hogs.

Good luck to the OP and try to enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

pedro47 said:


> I also disliked chair hogs at resorts, hotels and on cruise ships. They feel liked it is their right of passage. I would love to enjoy sitting by the pool with my significant other sometimes.
> 
> What is really sad most resorts, hotels and cruise ships will not enforce their own posted  policies about chair hogs.
> 
> Good luck to the OP and try to enjoy your vacation.



Boy, Isn't that the truth


----------



## Beefnot

dpete said:


> One of my dreams is trying to figure out how to fix this problem of "chair hogs".



I can think of ways to "solve" the chair HOG problem using technology, such as electronically paired chair tags and bracelets with embedded trackers, supported by enforced staff processes, policies and protocols. But I doubt that management companies find it enough of a priority to invest in it.


----------



## redslp

FB guy said:


> This burns me up, too.  When I go to workout in early AM, someone has already come down & put towels on the last 4 chairs near the entrance to get to the WKORV workout room. Don't know if it helps, but there is a sign near the towel shack at the WKORV pool that notes 1 person can only reserve 2 chairs.  May be something to use w/management - are you enforcing that or not?



Funny thing there was a sign directly in front of this group. The group folded the sign and placed it out of the way.  Management attempts to enforce the rules.


----------



## WBP

redslp said:


> Tired of these people..... Every morning 1 or 2 of them holding the spots for 8 people. They keep these lounge chairs all day.



Here you go (the video is priceless):






http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...rmits-people-to-reserve-prime-lounges.206713/


----------



## redslp

Thanks for everyone's support.  In the opinion of management and security, this group acted within the rules. In my discussion with the manager I told her, I respectfully disagree that 3 people for 8 chairs and leaving the chair I eventually sat in unattended for over an hour was not within the confines of the rules.  Management, security, and many other guests I met during my stay wholeheartedly agree that this group was not acting with spirit of the law.

Regardless of whether the group acted within the rules regarding reserving chairs, I think we can all agree that the response of the man that threw the lounge chair next to me and the response of the woman that called me vile names and threatened to punch me in the face, is reprehensible. 

I was honest when management and security asked me if I moved the towels to sit in the chair and consequently was escorted from the chair. 

The members of the group and the two who were verbally threatening me, all denied that it happened, and were allowed to stay.

Management was sympathetic and made generous amends to me for my experience.  While the incident was unfortunate, it won't keep from going back or enjoying this beautiful resort.

ADMIN:  Now that the party has checked out and the woman in the picture is no longer a threat to anyone at the resort, please feel free to remove the picture or let me know how to delete it.


----------



## beachlynn

redslp said:


> Tired of these people..... Every morning 1 or 2 of them holding the spots for 8 people. They keep these lounge chairs all day.


It is sad to have to do it but maybe if they limited the number of towels that one can get to say 4 it might help. If you and your party are really down at the pool then a couple of you can get enough towels at the pool hut. I totally get wanting good lounge chairs but if everybody used them the right way with the ebb and flow of leaving to eat or what not it would probably all work out. Sadly, rude people are going to be rude people.


----------



## okwiater

beachlynn said:


> It is sad to have to do it but maybe if they limited the number of towels that one can get to say 4 it might help. If you and your party are really down at the pool then a couple of you can get enough towels at the pool hut.



This is a terrible idea as it inconveniences the handicapped, the elderly, and parents with young children. And, it won't stop somebody from visiting the hut multiple times to obtain towels. Nor will it stop somebody from keeping extra towels overnight to "mark" the loungers early the next morning. There are much better ways of enforcing the rules without such a roundabout and ineffectual policy.


----------



## TUGBrian

redslp said:


> ADMIN:  Now that the party has checked out and the woman in the picture is no longer a threat to anyone at the resort, please feel free to remove the picture or let me know how to delete it.



I have removed the photo at your request.  although for future information etc...a person in this situation in a public place cannot claim or expect privacy from photography.  (and most certainly not while engaging in a conversation/argument with you in a public place)


----------



## vacationers

RLS50 said:


> I am fully on board with OP and against the people that do this.
> 
> But last year my wife and I wanted to hit the pool at Lagunamar before an early dinner.  We went out to pool around 2:30pm and found a couple of chairs in the back (not close to pool) put down our towels and bags and got in the main pool.  30 minutes later we came out and found a couple had moved our stuff and took our chairs.
> 
> My wife and I looked at each other and then looked at them, but they wouldn't even make eye contact with me.  We were headed back to the room anyway so I let it go, but really was annoying.
> 
> I guess this problem can cut both ways.


No, this is not an example of it cutting both ways. There is a difference between 30 minutes and over an hour.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Some places have limited the pool towels you get.  When you check in, they give you towel cards.  You exchange each card for a towel, at the manned towel stations.   You get 1 pool towel per person in the suite.  You can exchange it as many times as you like during your stay, dirty towel for a new clean one.  At the end of the stay you hand your towel back in and they give you your cards back.  When you check out you hand your cards back in.  

Although some think it is a pain, it does have some pluses: It cuts down on the use of towels at the resorts, which cuts down on washing of towels.  It does make people responsible for their towels, and they are NOT as likely to leave them lying around, and thus hogging chairs.  If there towels are lost or not returned, there are towel charges incurred for lost towers.

I have stayed at other places that have a cabana rental.  The price of the cabana rental is actually a food and beverage credit for the day.  So if you plan on ordering anyway that is a great way to work it.  Then the cabana is yours for the day.  

Since I am always looking for shade, and NOT sun, I appreciate umbrella or cabanas, or some sort of shade. 

It is annoying, but I guess I have NOT stayed at a lot of resorts where the pool is the center of everyone's attention, and chair hogs are common practice.  Thankfully.


----------



## Tacoma

My favorite kind of chair hog takes the best seats for their entire group at BOTH the pool and the beach. That way they can be at either place or most likely none of the above all day. I have witnessed this behavior at Hacienda del Mar during Xmas/New Year's. Could you think of a busier time to do this?

We ski regularly at a resort in a national park so the resort can't expand to meet demand for seats for meals. Every weekend there are several non skiers who take an entire table and hold it all day for when their group comes in for a break. I usually force myself in if I have to by saying I will move when their group comes. Often I have had my lunch and entire break before their group appears. The only problem with this behavior is I do not want to talk to people who are so selfish.

Joan


----------



## dioxide45

Sandy VDH said:


> Some places have limited the pool towels you get. When you check in, they give you towel cards. You exchange each card for a towel, at the manned towel stations. You get 1 pool towel per person in the suite.


The Westin Lagunamar in Cancun has a similar towel card setup. Though it is not necessarily all that effective as at one of the towel huts you are free to return your towel and grab your own cards. So, return two towels, take four cards. Next day you pick up four towels. I actually returned with some towel cards from our last trip and will probably take them on our next. NOT so I can be a chair hog, but so I can get four towels instead of just two for two people. We like to sit on one and have one to dry off with when we get out of the pool.



Tacoma said:


> My favorite kind of chair hog takes the best seats for their entire group at BOTH the pool and the beach. That way they can be at either place or most likely none of the above all day. I have witnessed this behavior at Hacienda del Mar during Xmas/New Year's. Could you think of a busier time to do this?


Marriott's Aruba Surf Club had a similar problem. People reserving palapas and then also reserving chairs at the pool. They instituted a chair tagging system. Where they give you tags for the number of people staying in your villa. Then if there are chairs with stuff on them without a tag, they take it away. You can thus only reserve either a chair at the pool or a chair at the beach, but no longer both.


----------



## rog2867

redslp said:


> We went to Lagunamar last year and loved it!  The staff was attentive, charismatic and helpful.


I would say one hour is not long enough to move someones towel.   When we go to lunch we leave our stuff on the chairs and we are always gone a little more than an hour.  If my stuff was moved by another person I would be pissed.


----------



## theo

I'm more glad at this moment than I have ever been that we usually have little interest in hanging around the pool at our places.


----------



## dioxide45

rog2867 said:


> I would say one hour is not long enough to move someones towel.   When we go to lunch we leave our stuff on the chairs and we are always gone a little more than an hour.  If my stuff was moved by another person I would be pissed.


If you are going to lunch though, shouldn't you remove your stuff and just find a new place to sit upon your return?


----------



## DavidnRobin

dioxide45 said:


> If you are going to lunch though, shouldn't you remove your stuff and just find a new place to sit upon your return?



Sad that this even has to be stated...
goes to show the inherit problem.

... but what about me and my needs?

Unless there is an abundance of chairs, this why rules have to be established, clearly communicated, and enforced.

We have actually helped strangers in getting space at the WKORV pool - but that is our hang up...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wernickejc

So why not have all chairs numbered by management.  When someone comes down to use the pool they get a number linked to their resort accomodation.  More people in the unit, more numbers.  They take the number to the chair they want and return with the chair number while leaving their number.  Then staff has a record and there is a limit to the number of reserved chairs.  Staff then checks chairs hourly against the log.


----------



## pedro47

Suggestion may be they should give out little monitoring beepers like a food chain; that will alert the pool attendant, that do one has been sitting in that chair for the past hour.


----------



## Helios

pedro47 said:


> Suggestion may be they should give out little monitoring beepers like a food chain; that will alert the pool attendant, that do one has been sitting in that chair for the past hour.


Better yet, install a weight sensor and a torch pointing at the chair...after 1 hr of not registering min weight (say 15 pounds), start the torch.  The next guest will get an empty and mostly germ free chair if the correct amount of fire is applied...


----------



## Helios

Helios said:


> Better yet, install a weight sensor and a torch pointing at the chair...after 1 hr of not registering min weight (say 15 pounds), start the torch.  The next guest will get an empty and mostly germ free chair if the correct amount of fire is applied...


Obviously I highly dislike this practice...


----------



## moonstone

The AI resort DD went to last year had what she thought was a good system. It was explained to guests on a printout in the room. There was an employee by the pool with clothes peg/pin type things with numbers on them. As he wandered around and noticed an empty chair he attached a peg with a number on it representing the nearest past 1/2 hour. If he encountered a peg from more than 2 hrs previous he removed the peg and all he belongings and put them in cubbies by his podium. DD went for lunch about 12:30 and told the guy she'd be back by 1:30. Sure enough when she got back there was a peg with a #12 on her chair. She said by the end of the week he didn't seem to be clearing off as many chairs!

DH & I are not ones for sitting in the sun and we have found that if we wait until late in the afternoon to go to the pool there are usually lots of empty chairs and not so many people in the pool. Works for us! 


~Diane


----------



## rapmarks

We stayed in a gulf front resort once.  One family had two units and family staying elsewhere who visited every day.  They had pool chairs, beach chairs near the building and beach chairs near the water, all saved every day leaving very little for others. Small resort, they were owners, very friendly with manager.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## beachlynn

redslp said:


> Tired of these people..... Every morning 1 or 2 of them holding the spots for 8 people. They keep these lounge chairs all day.


Another rude guest are the people who get up to leave and take all of their belongings and are too lazy to take the towels off of the lounge chairs and turn them in which leaves people wanting the chairs wondering if it is someone in the pool or people truly gone for the day. Clean up after yourself people.


----------



## Bailey#1

Now I know why the only time I go to the pool and hot tub is before 8 am.


----------



## glord

At WKORV South this week and next. So far the Chair Hogs seem to be relatively in check.  Especially given President's week which normally brings the best in human behavior.


----------



## OutSkiing

This thread has been really entertaining. We have been visiting resorts for 10+ years and have never known about these battles. Sure, the prime spots are often taken by stuff but usually people come from the pool and occupy them again. 

We're usually only at poolside an hour or so and don't expect a lot.  I have 'traded up' seats at the piano bar or other free seating events.. have ended up clustered around the piano by end of evening this way.

Most people at the pool are curtious and helpful. Often the kids mingle which causes us parents to mingle and all is happy.

Bob


----------



## glord

Here is the latest posted policy at WKORVS.  Posted, but not enforced. Every day this week at the crack of dawn a family has "reserved" a dozen chairs in one of the best ocean view spots only to come down between 11:30 and noon. In spite of tagging (very random) they get away with it every day. Same group did this last year.  

So many people today coming up to all these chairs that have sat empty for hours.  I've known one of the pool managers for years and after seeing all these people with no place to sit I talked to him. He said they know what this group is doing but the group sends someone down every hour to feed the meter by removing the tag and putting it up with a collection of others on an umbrella. He says lots of rude people but nothing they can do. 

We were at the Hyatt poolside for breakfast last week at around 7:00 am. They had pool personnel speakng with everyone who came into the pool area to inform them of their policy and actually take their room number.


----------



## TUGBrian

seems like the "2 chair per person present" clause down at the bottom solves this...hope to see it implemented and enforced elsewhere!


----------



## dioxide45

glord said:


> So many people today coming up to all these chairs that have sat empty for hours. I've known one of the pool managers for years and after seeing all these people with no place to sit I talked to him. He said they know what this group is doing but the group sends someone down every hour to feed the meter by removing the tag and putting it up with a collection of others on an umbrella. He says lots of rude people but nothing they can do.


There is something they could do if they chose to enforce the rules. Just stopping by to remove tags does not mean you are following the rule. They just don't want to piss off owners and guests. The problem is that they are pissing off all the other owners and guests.


----------



## bobpark56

rog2867 said:


> I would say one hour is not long enough to move someones towel.   When we go to lunch we leave our stuff on the chairs and we are always gone a little more than an hour.  If my stuff was moved by another person I would be pissed.



I will be more than happy to remove your towels at Lagunamar, after the 45 minutes the the posted rules allow you. I just wish that 30 minutes was the permitted holding time.


----------



## KevSki

My thinking is, and I may be in the minority, but when you leave the pool area to do something else, you leave the chairs to somebody else


----------



## glord

KevSki said:


> My thinking is, and I may be in the minority, but when you leave the pool area to do something else, you leave the chairs to somebody else



Given they won't even enforce the rules they have . . .


----------



## ragdoll

KevSki said:


> My thinking is, and I may be in the minority, but when you leave the pool area to do something else, you leave the chairs to somebody else



You are not in the minority. I agree 100%.


----------



## SMHarman

KevSki said:


> My thinking is, and I may be in the minority, but when you leave the pool area to do something else, you leave the chairs to somebody else


Define something else?  When we go to the pool restaurant for lunch we don't take all our stuff and the towels with us. Looking around that dining room I think we are in the majority. Lunch takes about 45 mins.

Similarly a walk for a quick dip in the ocean. Not dragging all that with me and toting the beach back to my room.


----------



## Beefnot

SMHarman said:


> Define something else?  When we go to the pool restaurant for lunch we don't take all our stuff and the towels with us. Looking around that dining room I think we are in the majority. Lunch takes about 45 mins.
> 
> Similarly a walk for a quick dip in the ocean. Not dragging all that with me and toting the beach back to my room.



I say take your studd back to the room then or, ahem, something else. If you're not in the pool area swimming, you should not be saving chairs, period full stop.


----------



## SMHarman

Beefnot said:


> I say take your studd back to the room then or, ahem, something else. If you're not in the pool area swimming, you should not be saving chairs, period full stop.


Yep in Lagunamar spend 20 minutes hiking back to your room and waiting for the elevator etc and the same hiking back. 

Rock up at the restaurant with half a dozen towels and bags and stuff and say hi can we put this on the next table so you can't serve on that table. I don't see a towel check or bag check at the restaurants. 

That's why the 45 minute rule exists. 

Next suggestion?


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller

Hi MauiGirl ,
Since everyone was " a long time owner " - maybe they can have that clause in their contract :

that refers to OWNERSHIP  OF CHAIRS  at the pool .

I think it is subsection AH in most ownerships whether they own deeded fixed weeks. float weeks , RTU  weeks or points .


----------



## Beefnot

SMHarman said:


> Yep in Lagunamar spend 20 minutes hiking back to your room and waiting for the elevator etc and the same hiking back.
> 
> Rock up at the restaurant with half a dozen towels and bags and stuff and say hi can we put this on the next table so you can't serve on that table. I don't see a towel check or bag check at the restaurants.
> 
> That's why the 45 minute rule exists.
> 
> Next suggestion?



I didn't realize the towels were like gold at that resort. Most resorts these days, you just toss them in a bin and get more when you need them. As for your other belongings, figure something else out. But hey, that's why the 45 min rule exists, so folks don't have to be inconvenienced or take responsibility for their belongings. So you win.


----------



## WBP

pedro47 said:


> Suggestion may be they should give out little monitoring beepers like a food chain; that will alert the pool attendant, that do one has been sitting in that chair for the past hour.



How about this for a monitor? It will bring vacationing to a new high:

http://www.kerrmedical.com/bed-alarms-economy.aspx


----------



## Jan M.

rog2867 said:


> I would say one hour is not long enough to move someones towel.   When we go to lunch we leave our stuff on the chairs and we are always gone a little more than an hour.  If my stuff was moved by another person I would be pissed.





SMHarman said:


> Define something else?  When we go to the pool restaurant for lunch we don't take all our stuff and the towels with us. Looking around that dining room I think we are in the majority. Lunch takes about 45 mins.
> 
> Similarly a walk for a quick dip in the ocean. Not dragging all that with me and toting the beach back to my room.



IMHO if you are only taking up one or two chairs and are gone for your lunch or a walk for no more than say an hour and 15 minutes it shouldn't be an issue. What I think pretty much everyone objects to is the groups who take up a large block of chairs/lounges in the prime spots then spend the bulk of the time in their unit, eating, walking on the beach and swimming/playing in the pool. The chairs/lounges are used mostly as a place to put their stuff and they actually use them very little. If they would consolidate their stuff on one or two chairs it would be much appreciated by everyone. 

I've observed that some people will claim a group of chairs/lounges knowing full well they won't really be used so they won't have strangers sitting close to them.


----------



## KevSki

I don't think I need to define "something else". It's up to the individual but, if you're leaving for an extended time, leave the chairs open, it's just common courtesy.


----------



## SMHarman

Beefnot said:


> I didn't realize the towels were like gold at that resort. Most resorts these days, you just toss them in a bin and get more when you need them. As for your other belongings, figure something else out. But hey, that's why the 45 min rule exists, so folks don't have to be inconvenienced or take responsibility for their belongings. So you win.


I didn't realize that I was supposed to have laundry do a few dozen towels for me each day.

Especially when they have all.the signs in the room about saving the planet by washing the sheets and bath towels less often.

How much detergent, water and fossil fuel does washing each towels cost. It's measurable. I bet those board members at WSJ could tell you.


----------



## Beefnot

SMHarman said:


> I didn't realize that I was supposed to have laundry do a few dozen towels for me each day.
> 
> Especially when they have all.the signs in the room about saving the planet by washing the sheets and bath towels less often.
> 
> How much detergent, water and fossil fuel does washing each towels cost. It's measurable. I bet those board members at WSJ could tell you.



I am touched by your concern for both the planet and the incremental burden your towels would place on the washing machines and staff.  I now embrace the humanity, conservation, and genius of the 45 min rule, as well as the purely selfless consideration of guests like yourself. <sniffle>


----------



## SMHarman

Beefnot said:


> I am touched by your concern for both the planet and the incremental burden your towels would place on the washing machines and staff.  I now embrace the humanity, conservation, and genius of the 45 min rule, as well as the purely selfless consideration of guests like yourself. <sniffle>


Glad we got that sorted 

But seriously weren't the towel cards to stop over use of towels.


----------



## LisaRex

SMHarman said:


> But seriously weren't the towel cards to stop over use of towels.



The towel cards were implemented to stop guests from stealing or losing towels. You're supposed to exchange the card for actual towels at the beginning of your stay, and vice versa at the end of your stay to prove you turned the towels back in.  During the week, guests simply exchange wet/dirty towels for clean ones on a 1:1 basis.  

BTW, 45 minutes to go eat lunch at an on-site restaurant is fine if the resort is not busy, and rather rude if it's crowded and apparent that other guests are have issues finding chairs.  I think the simple rule of thumb is that if you leave the pool area, you should vacate your chair.


----------



## Ken555

KevSki said:


> I don't think I need to define "something else". It's up to the individual but, if you're leaving for an extended time, leave the chairs open, it's just common courtesy.



Common courtesy. Thank you for mentioning it. That's what is missing from the ignoramus chair hogs. It's also disappointing to hear that the resort staff don't have the resilience to enforce their own rules.

FWIW, I only use a pool chair when I'm...using it, or in the pool. At all other times I give it up. It really doesn't matter if it's a busy time at the resort or not, I just believe that's the decent thing to do. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SMHarman

LisaRex said:


> The towel cards were implemented to stop guests from stealing or losing towels. You're supposed to exchange the card for actual towels at the beginning of your stay, and vice versa at the end of your stay to prove you turned the towels back in.  During the week, guests simply exchange wet/dirty towels for clean ones on a 1:1 basis.


But then they stick the bill under your door at check out.


----------



## dioxide45

We usually eat lunch at the pool chair vs going to the restaurant.


----------



## Ken555

SMHarman said:


> But then they stick the bill under your door at check out.



I've never had them bill for towels. Often I just leave the last days towels in the room and tell them upon checkout (either by phone or in person). But, I've never taken a towel or misplaced a towel card. Have you?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

LisaRex said:


> The towel cards were implemented to stop guests from stealing or losing towels. You're supposed to exchange the card for actual towels at the beginning of your stay, and vice versa at the end of your stay to prove you turned the towels back in.  During the week, guests simply exchange wet/dirty towels for clean ones on a 1:1 basis.



The whole towel cards at Lagunamar seem to be smoke and mirrors. I have tried turning my cards in at the end of the stay and they either don't want them or don't bother to count them. They give me four at the beginning of the stay and I could perhaps only turn in two. Not saying I did, but quite possible since they just tossed them in to a box without counting.


----------



## SMHarman

Ken555 said:


> I've never had them bill for towels. Often I just leave the last days towels in the room and tell them upon checkout (either by phone or in person). But, I've never taken a towel or misplaced a towel card. Have you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No in fact the process is no control whatsoever the checked in cards are on the counter. Often towels are on the counter. Early and late (before or after foto it are open) you can duck under the counter at the small pool and pick up towels.  Between the four adults and two kids in our unit we had a dozen cards and a further half a dozen wet towels on the floor of the bathroom when we left. When you turn towels in they ask not count for the return of the cards.  I could have stolen a dozen towels and still turned in 6 cards. 

See I thought the cards were to discourage overuse of towels. A towel for your lounger, one as a rolled up pillow, one to dry you. 

Finally, as others have said tip the pool staff and the above paragraph happens. Then your pool cards multiply.


----------



## Ken555

SMHarman said:


> No in fact the process is no control whatsoever the checked in cards are on the counter. Often towels are on the counter. Early and late (before or after foto it are open) you can duck under the counter at the small pool and pick up towels.  Between the four adults and two kids in our unit we had a dozen cards and a further half a dozen wet towels on the floor of the bathroom when we left. When you turn towels in they ask not count for the return of the cards.  I could have stolen a dozen towels and still turned in 6 cards.
> 
> See I thought the cards were to discourage overuse of towels. A towel for your lounger, one as a rolled up pillow, one to dry you.
> 
> Finally, as others have said tip the pool staff and the above paragraph happens. Then your pool cards multiply.



I haven't been to Lagunamar in years and it sounds like management control of these issues has deteriorated to the point of making the towel cards rather silly. If they don't enforce their policies, why bother having them in the first place? 

I see this happen at other resorts and some are better than others; however, it seems to be a constant struggle for the resorts to have a consistent policy and enforcement of it. Considering that the pool area is often one of the most used amenities at a resort, one would think the resorts would focus their attention so that it is fairly used by all rather than create policies that can be so easily circumvented, and compound that by having silly towel cards and leaving towels out for anyone to take.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SMHarman

Beefnot said:


> I didn't realize the towels were like gold at that resort. Most resorts these days, you just toss them in a bin and get more when you need them. As for your other belongings, figure something else out. But hey, that's why the 45 min rule exists, so folks don't have to be inconvenienced or take responsibility for their belongings. So you win.


I'm not aiming to win.  If I have staked out 4 chairs and am there and clearly see others on my party won't be using them for a while I'll give up chairs.

This is really about [self-centered people] self enforcing reasonableness in rules. Not exploiting loopholes and driving by every 45 mins to reset the clock (don't they have better things to do) 

Also as one of the later departers from the pool I often see those claimed all day and with no use. They don't even bother collecting the towels.

In Lagunamar this can be a problem as the wind often means no umbrellas. Therefore the only shade is under the pergola constructions. If [self-centered people] stake that out and don't use it then others at the pool physically suffer in the heat.


----------



## DavidnRobin

WSJ has effectively supplied towels to the entire island of St John


----------



## Dargan1275

Just got back from 2 weeks at WKORV N +S and there were always pool lounges available at various times of the day-early morning, late morning, afternoon and evening.  There was usually more availability at the north VS the South pool.  There were also 2 different signs warning about leaving lounges unattended-one sign specifically said anything lounges left unattended for 60 minutes would have their items removed and the other sign did not give a specific time frame.  As a matter of fact I saw a woman retrieving her things that were placed on lounge chairs by her son earlier that morning to hold the chairs.  Someone from the resort removed the items placed on the chairs and brought them to the towel/activities center of the South pool.


----------



## klpca

Dargan1275 said:


> Just got back from 2 weeks at WKORV N +S and there were always pool lounges available at various times of the day-early morning, late morning, afternoon and evening.  There was usually more availability at the north VS the South pool.  There were also 2 different signs warning about leaving lounges unattended-one sign specifically said anything lounges left unattended for 60 minutes would have their items removed and the other sign did not give a specific time frame.  As a matter of fact I saw a woman retrieving her things that were placed on lounge chairs by her son earlier that morning to hold the chairs.  Someone from the resort removed the items placed on the chairs and brought them to the towel/activities center of the South pool.


This strategy applied consistently would go a long way toward solving the problem.


----------



## CO skier

Ken555 said:


> Common courtesy. Thank you for mentioning it. That's what is missing from the ignoramus chair hogs. It's also disappointing to hear that the resort staff don't have the resilience to enforce their own rules.


I am surprised that some entrepreneurs have not made a mega-business of this.  Reserve 50-60 chairs at 7 a.m., then rent them for $25/hour during the day.  Then justify their actions by claiming, "Well, anyone else could have been there at 7 a.m. to reserve what they wanted."

Common courtesy -- what a concept.


----------



## ValleyGirl

We were at Moana Surfrider on SPs in Jan.  They have a reservation system with the chairs numbered.  You can only reserve for the next day and one person can only reserve 2 chairs.  There is a nominal cost but this discourages $8 for 1/2 day X 8 people = $64 to just keep chairs empty.  Further out on the "public part" of beach people are free to set up their own chairs wherever they choose and for as long as they want.  The same people who run reservations run towel exchange and "beach toys".
I really think owners should ctc their HOA and make this suggestion.  It can be run as a revenue neutral service.  Bad behavior always occurs and needs to be curtailed.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

I love the system at Lagunamar. They monitor chairs until 11 am and tag them if they aren't used. There were a few days
we couldn't find chairs even though it was before 11 and attendants rushed to move single lounges from the other side or other pool so we could get chairs together. 
We  tipped them for running around for us and we never were chairless the rest of the week. They also moved us to the front row when chairs became empty,
and arranged our chairs with pillows and multiple towels. We felt very pampered and so appreciated the efforts of the staff.


----------



## blahblah18

At Lagunamar right now, first time here. 

Woke up at 7am today, looked out our window, and saw a sea of poolside and ocean front chairs all covered in white towels.  Nobody sitting in a single one. At 7 in the freaking morning.  

And many remained entirely untouched throughout much of the morning, save for a single person doing a once-every-45-minute drive by to continue saving their 4 or 6 chairs.

People - rude people who seem intent on simply hogging as much real estate as they can - are exploiting the system here.  

The system here does not work.  It's bloody frustrating to experience.


----------



## davidvel

blahblah18 said:


> At Lagunamar right now, first time here.
> 
> Woke up at 7am today, looked out our window, and saw a sea of poolside and ocean front chairs all covered in white towels.  Nobody sitting in a single one. At 7 in the freaking morning.
> 
> And many remained entirely untouched throughout much of the morning, save for a single person doing a once-every-45-minute drive by to continue saving their 4 or 6 chairs.
> 
> People - rude people who seem intent on simply hogging as much real estate as they can - are exploiting the system here.
> 
> The system here does not work.  It's bloody frustrating to experience.


That's what youtube/facebook is for. They call it "social shaming."


----------



## blahblah18

Lagunamar needs to seriously change their pool chair/towel policy.

Right now, it’s “anything left unattended for 45 minutes will be removed” . . . which is doing absolutely nothing to deter chair hogs.  They’ve simply adjusted their strategies accordingly, and are still blocking off plenty of seats which go unused for much of the morning.

My suggested revision:

_Before 9am,_ no saving of chairs.  Period.  No butt in a chair, it’s up for grabs.  Even if your friend/cousin/sister-in-law/whoever is sitting in a nearby chair.  Immediate removal of any unattended items, making any unused chair available to anyone who actually wants to sit down.  (Some might argue that's too rigid, as you'd risk giving up your chair by just running for a quick pee.  But virtually nobody is sitting in ANY of those chairs before 9am anyways.  They're pretty much all being reserved but left entirely unused, so the "but how would I go to the bathroom" is really a non-issue.)
_9am to 11am:_ anything left unattended for 20 minutes will be removed.  Plenty of time for a dip in the pool, a walk to the bar, or to head back to your villa to grab something.
_11am onwards: _keep the current 45 minute rule, allowing people to grab lunch, swim, visit the bar, whatever.

Now I doubt that would ever happen, as the Chair Hogs would no doubt revolt.  But, without changes, us non-Chair-Hogs won’t fully enjoy the Lagunamar pool experience.


----------



## TUGBrian

seems like a great thing to bring up at the annual owners meeting!


----------



## bobpark56

TUGBrian said:


> seems like a great thing to bring up at the annual owners meeting!


FWIW, the last annual owners meeting (in January) actually had a quorum...the first ever, I think.


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds

am I the only one that has never had a problem at WKORV(N)? And I don't travel in off-season. Sure, there have been times when we head down around 11am, and we have to share a chair or two between the 3 of us, but that is usually short lived. The only time I ever remember not finding anything was when the south pool was closed. Even then, it wasn't impossible. 

I always laugh when I see folks holding chairs at 8am or earlier, mainly because we always seem to find a spot.


----------



## jabberwocky

ThreeLittleBirds said:


> am I the only one that has never had a problem at WKORV(N)? And I don't travel in off-season. Sure, there have been times when we head down around 11am, and we have to share a chair or two between the 3 of us, but that is usually short lived. The only time I ever remember not finding anything was when the south pool was closed. Even then, it wasn't impossible.
> 
> I always laugh when I see folks holding chairs at 8am or earlier, mainly because we always seem to find a spot.



Admittedly my sample is small (1 week) - but when we were at WKORV(N) a couple weeks ago during spring break we had no trouble getting chairs.  Yes - they were not always the most desirable chairs, but there was no issue in finding a place to sit.


----------



## dioxide45

ThreeLittleBirds said:


> am I the only one that has never had a problem at WKORV(N)? And I don't travel in off-season. Sure, there have been times when we head down around 11am, and we have to share a chair or two between the 3 of us, but that is usually short lived. The only time I ever remember not finding anything was when the south pool was closed. Even then, it wasn't impossible.


You have no trouble getting a chair at 11:00am because you went down at 7:00am and put a towel on each chair in a prime spots! You are the subject of this whole thread...



Just kidding.


----------



## SMHarman

The challenge at WLR is that the winds often mean umbrellas down, even the new attached to the pool deck umbrellas. 

So on a windy day the chairs under the pergola are primo. 

Sent from my E6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds

dioxide45 said:


> You have no trouble getting a chair at 11:00am because you went down at 7:00am and put a towel on each chair in a prime spots! You are the subject of this whole thread...
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding.


Ha ha...if I were awake, maybe.


----------



## Sea Six

The new chair policy must be working, because there were dozens of chairs available on this sunny day at 2PM


----------



## blondietink

It is shoulder season at Lagunamar, hence no problem finding lounges. However, we talked with one of the pool concierge and he said at certain times of the year it is crazy. People will get 20 chairs at 3 am for their group and line them up so close you can't even walk through the pool deck. He warned us never to come Thanksgiving week,  Dec 15th - first week of January, President's week or any time in the spring break period.


----------



## dss

Just to add a fresh perspective, this was not nearly as bad as I expected this week at WKORV. Most days we had no problem finding chairs at any point, and yes, there were people up early to grab the shaded chairs under the umbrellas, but even those were still available for quite some time in the morning. They were actively handing out cards with 60 minute warnings pretty much on the hour starting at 8am and on the hour until i'd say 10-11am which definitely is helping. So overall, just wanted to share a positive experience on the chair front.


----------



## bobpark56

SMHarman said:


> Define something else?  When we go to the pool restaurant for lunch we don't take all our stuff and the towels with us. Looking around that dining room I think we are in the majority. Lunch takes about 45 mins.
> 
> Similarly a walk for a quick dip in the ocean. Not dragging all that with me and toting the beach back to my room.


You don't own the chairs. 45 minutes absence is enough to lose all rights to them...as state the rules a Westin Lagunamar. Why not just go save another group of chairs after lunch? Or are you just trying to disrupt the vacation enjoyment of others?


----------



## bobpark56

Might not resorts solve this problem by tagging, say, half the chairs as "Not Reservable?"


----------



## SMHarman

bobpark56 said:


> You don't own the chairs. 45 minutes absence is enough to lose all rights to them...as state the rules a Westin Lagunamar. Why not just go save another group of chairs after lunch? Or are you just trying to disrupt the vacation enjoyment of others?


Did I say I own the chairs? 

And erm it's q timeshare, technically I own 1/52 / no. units, but who's splitting hairs.

Actually, second thoughts the WLR is Right to use.  Bit like the chairs.  Right to use with a 45 min allowance for going in the pool or the ocean or lunch.

I'm equally annoyed when the few infinity pool chairs in the shade are taken at 7 am.


----------



## Kildahl

Can't mandate common courtesy.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

We were just at Hyatt in Maui and they reserve chairs for owners. It did not help me as we traded in within Hyatt but I thought it was a good idea. If I owned there I would
be upset if I could not get a chair. people were pretty friendly though and we never did have much of an issue as traders.


----------



## DebBrown

Why did I read this thread?  I am totally stressed out and not even at the resort.  In fact, I don't ever think I can deal with something like this again.  We had one run in years ago with chair hogs.  They left magazines on two chairs.  When they came back hours later, their magazines were neatly stacked on the side table.  They were a bit miffed but found another place to sit.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

We only ever had issues during spring break at Lagunamar and even then the attendants always took care of us by finding us chairs. When we went in Oct.it was a non issue.


----------



## elleny76

redslp said:


> Tired of these people..... Every morning 1 or 2 of them holding the spots for 8 people. They keep these lounge chairs all day.


Can you wake up earlier than them?..That way you can have those seats and make a point to them. I don't know the rules in that resort but since this is an incident already the staff should enforce the rules. No one should reserved more that 2 seats. 8 seats is a lot and I just read they are owners(?) I doubt they are. We all in vacation please be kind and friendly.


----------



## lawboy2001

The irony is that the behaviour -- saving large numbers of chairs for hours when not in active use -- is what makes chairs scarce and leads people to....save large numbers of chairs for hours when not in active use.  If people only claimed chairs they were currently using, there would be chairs opening up throughout the day and no one would likely have a problem finding chairs to use.


----------



## SMHarman

lawboy2001 said:


> The irony is that the behaviour -- saving large numbers of chairs for hours when not in active use -- is what makes chairs scarce and leads people to....save large numbers of chairs for hours when not in active use.  If people only claimed chairs they were currently using, there would be chairs opening up throughout the day and no one would likely have a problem finding chairs to use.


This drives me more insane in food courts and quick restaurants.  I'm looking at the half of the family holding a table while the rest of at the back of a long line thinking I'll have eaten by the time you show up with food.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

blahblah18 said:


> At Lagunamar right now, first time here.
> 
> Woke up at 7am today, looked out our window, and saw a sea of poolside and ocean front chairs all covered in white towels.  Nobody sitting in a single one. At 7 in the freaking morning.
> 
> And many remained entirely untouched throughout much of the morning, save for a single person doing a once-every-45-minute drive by to continue saving their 4 or 6 chairs.
> 
> People - rude people who seem intent on simply hogging as much real estate as they can - are exploiting the system here.
> 
> The system here does not work.  It's bloody frustrating to experience.



Anytime I encounter that now and when they tell me its their seat, I tell them I have been sitting here for hours and if it was your seat I would be sitting on top of you but since I'm sitting and you're standing, you must be mistaken.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad

Must go on record here. On my early morning walk last week, Westin Nanea, 7:30am Thursday October 12th 2017. Not a single towel on a single chair. Should have taken a photograph. Either a quiet week or Nanea is attracting a better class of visitor


----------



## silentg

We stayed at a resort that large groups of people had pool chairs saved. If they are in the pool no one will take the chairs. But when chairs were unattended for more than an hour the pool attendant would pick up the towels and put them in the used towel bin. Usually we give our chairs to others when we are leaving and have had others do the same for us. This saving seats is a childish habit. Grow up when on vacation we all want to enjoy the poolside.
Silentg


----------



## pedro47

Sugarcubesea said:


> Anytime I encounter that now and when they tell me its their seat, I tell them I have been sitting here for hours and if it was your seat I would be sitting on top of you but since I'm sitting and you're standing, you must be mistaken.



Thanks for this suggestion.   I am going to use this line on my cruise in April.


----------



## glord

We were at Nanea recently and I would agree, much less of an issue. That said,one morning at 7:00am every one of the lounges in the raised step in portion of the main pool was “reserved”. I should have taken a picture because it was so blatant.

At the North the week before the problem was more pronounced. We had reserved a Cabana but I felt sorry for all the people who would come by, look at the reserved but empty lounge, look around in bewilderment and them have to walk away. I noted this on my survey (once again). Even commented on it when I received a call from Owner Services mid week asking how our stay was going. They specifically asked what they were doing well and any areas they could improve. So . . .

At the North I noticed new signs. Simply stating that pools are for active use and items left unattended for extended periods (no times specified) may be removed for others to enjoy the lounge. I’m curious if they removed the specific time limits to give them more flexibility to enforce the rules or to make it so ambigious and subjective that they don’t have to enforce the rules with any consistency.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Sugarcubesea said:


> Anytime I encounter that now and when they tell me its their seat, I tell them I have been sitting here for hours and if it was your seat I would be sitting on top of you but since I'm sitting and you're standing, you must be mistaken.





pedro47 said:


> Thanks my this suggestion.   I am going to use this line on my cruise in April.



I just used this verbiage on a business trip.  A group of my colleagues and I went down to the pool area on our last day around 12:30.  Could only find one chair, waited for a half hour while 10 chairs in front of us were saved with towels. We took the 10 chairs moved all the towels to the one chair we vacated and at 5:30 a group of teenagers came over -and told us those chairs were theirs.  LOL


----------



## dioxide45

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> Must go on record here. On my early morning walk last week, Westin Nanea, 7:30am Thursday October 12th 2017. Not a single towel on a single chair. Should have taken a photograph. Either a quiet week or Nanea is attracting a better class of visitor


Quiet. This is low season in Hawaii. Lower occupancy. Even if all the rooms are full, they usually have fewer guests per villa. So people aren't necessarily out trying to reserve 10 chairs for all their friends because it is often just couples.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad

dioxide45 said:


> Quiet. This is low season in Hawaii. Lower occupancy. Even if all the rooms are full, they usually have fewer guests per villa. So people aren't necessarily out trying to reserve 10 chairs for all their friends because it is often just couples.


It was definitely quieter that when we usually stay, June-August but the resorts were still busy. It was just unusual to see what I would estimate were over 300 pool chairs without a single towel on them at that time in the morning.


----------



## Sea Six

If the resorts would only bother to enforce these rules, and the chair hogs actually had their stuff removed, then the hogs would get the message.  As it stands now the only message is - don't pay attention to signs.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad

Sea Six said:


> If the resorts would only bother to enforce these rules, and the chair hogs actually had their stuff removed, then the hogs would get the message.  As it stands now the only message is - don't pay attention to signs.



What would be really good for the 'gross' offenders is if towels etc. were removed and placed in the closest private cabana. When the offenders finally showed up they should be informed that as it looked like they needed a reserved space their belongings had been placed there for safe keeping and could they supply their room number for the $200 charge to be applied


----------



## Egret1986

Sea Six said:


> If the resorts would only bother to enforce these rules, and the chair hogs actually had their stuff removed, then the hogs would get the message.  As it stands now the only message is - don't pay attention to signs.



Signs mean absolutely nothing to offenders in all walks of life.  Signs are only for those that need direction on "what to do" and care enough to do it.  Not everyone abides by the unwritten rule of "do the right thing" either.


----------



## Denise L

Maybe people should have to leave their cellphones out to hold their chairs, or $20 dollar bills.  Then no one "reserve" a chair and not sit in it.


----------



## beachlynn

Another beef I have is the people who are so lazy they won't remove their towels when they leave. Lounge chairs are at such a premium most of the times and sometimes it is hard to tell whether people are in the pool or if it ok to put your towels down and enjoy. If the walk is too strenuous for you the very least you could do is pull them off and put them in a pile. I don't know how people get around having enough towels to turn in at the end of the week but we have ended up with extra towels. It mostly happens when the pool hut is closed


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

beachlynn said:


> Another beef I have is the people who are so lazy they won't remove their towels when they leave. Lounge chairs are at such a premium most of the times and sometimes it is hard to tell whether people are in the pool or if it ok to put your towels down and enjoy. If the walk is too strenuous for you the very least you could do is pull them off and put them in a pile. I don't know how people get around having enough towels to turn in at the end of the week but we have ended up with extra towels. It mostly happens when the pool hut is closed


At Lagunamar they often come and make pillows for you adding extra towels to your lounge chair, so we always end up with many extras by the end. Surprising people would leave their towels though. It is always nice to have a few extras in the room so I would expect they would take them. We haven't experienced the chair hog issue yet but we have only been to Lagunamar so far. Hopefully this summer in Maui will be the same.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Egret1986 said:


> Signs mean absolutely nothing to offenders in all walks of life.  Signs are only for those that need direction on "what to do" and care enough to do it.  Not everyone abides by the unwritten rule of "do the right thing" either.


So true.  We were at Haleakala yesterday, viewing the silverword plants in the middle of the parking lot at the top, and a woman was walking on the dirt, off of the path, to take pictures up close of the stalks.  Rick told her not to walk on the dirt, to walk on the path, as the signs instructed!  She was not speaking another language because she moved off of the dirt.  Stupid woman.  All of the signs say that the root structure is very fragile and the plants die when people walk near them.


----------



## okwiater

rickandcindy23 said:


> So true.  We were at Haleakala yesterday, viewing the silverword plants in the middle of the parking lot at the top, and a woman was walking on the dirt, off of the path, to take pictures up close of the stalks.  Rick told her not to walk on the dirt, to walk on the path, as the signs instructed!  She was not speaking another language because she moved off of the dirt.  Stupid woman.  All of the signs say that the root structure is very fragile and the plants die when people walk near them.


This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## cubigbird

At Lagunamar now.  I took this photo at about 10am.  I think they forgot we have a chair hog policy.  Unbelievable!!!  Not enforced at all.


----------



## dioxide45

cubigbird said:


> At Lagunamar now.  I took this photo at about 10am.  I think they forgot we have a chair hog policy.  Unbelievable!!!  Not enforced at all.


The thing is, all those towels wrapped around the pillows were all placed by pool attendants.


----------



## cubigbird

dioxide45 said:


> The thing is, all those towels wrapped around the pillows were all placed by pool attendants.



Agreed.  The pool chair policy is mainly a suggesttion, contrary to the language in what you sign for at check in.  Why even have a policy if you aren’t going to enforce it.  I know Lagunamar isn’t the only problem.


----------



## remowidget

cubigbird said:


> View attachment 5297 At Lagunamar now.  I took this photo at about 10am.  I think they forgot we have a chair hog policy.  Unbelievable!!!  Not enforced at all.


Have you asked a pool concierge for help getting a spot?

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## rapmarks

Recently stayed at a small resort on the beach with a lot of fixed weeks owners.  Every day all the chaise lounges and the table and chairs on the sunny side were saved.   The first time I went in the pool, one of the group said. Who said you could come in here.  I guess that was a joke.


----------



## turkel

rapmarks said:


> Recently stayed at a small resort on the beach with a lot of fixed weeks owners.  Every day all the chaise lounges and the table and chairs on the sunny side were saved.   The first time I went in the pool, one of the group said. Who said you could come in here.  I guess that was a joke.



Wow. That was exceedingly rude. I can't imagine anyone is dense enough to think what was said was humorous.


----------



## Moparman42

This is exactly what annoys me too!   Look at all these chairs 'reserved' at 7am.  not a soul seated.   ALL resorts need to start controlling this better, in my opinion.   there is NO excuse for any chair (prime location or not) to go unused for half a day or more, just because somebody tossed their resort towel on it.  it's selfish and rude.


----------



## blondietink

Moparman42 said:


> This is exactly what annoys me too!   Look at all these chairs 'reserved' at 7am.  not a soul seated.   ALL resorts need to start controlling this better, in my opinion.   there is NO excuse for any chair (prime location or not) to go unused for half a day or more, just because somebody tossed their resort towel on it.  it's selfish and rude.



Where is this located?


----------



## Moparman42

.


----------



## Moparman42

blondietink said:


> Where is this located?


This was taken at 7am Maui time at the Westin Maui resort and spa this morning 01/03/2018. there have been a lot of complaints from nanea as well. I am wondering if they are overbooked currently as I have stayed at both and haven't seen them this busy.

It is now 8am and nobody has made use of those chairs, except for all the people walking up with their towels and skulking away disappointed.    slow day today .  LOL


----------



## klpca

The first time I heard of chair hogs it was just on cruise ships, and sadly it has spread to resorts. I don't know why management at every resort can't just develop a spine and tell the guests/owners that there isn't enough room around the pool for every guest to have a chair, every minute of the day. There are probably enough chairs to accommodate those who wish to sit by the pool, but it depends on folks vacating the pool area at some point during the day in order to free up space for others to use. And for goodness sake, management needs to get more umbrellas too! Not too many people want to bake themselves in the sun anymore, unlike what we did in the 70's (baby oil anyone???).

Me, I'm not a pool person. I never sat by the pool once when we were at Nanea so I have no idea if there were chair hog issues, but it seems so weird that people stake out their territory then don't use it. Can you imagine if everyone decided to get to the grocery store early to get a good parking place, parked their car, and then didn't come back for three hours? It would be a mess!


----------



## Moparman42

It is a mess.  An unfair one.  the resorts need to start enforcing their rules or they will have unhappy guests.   I have been viewing the cams at the Maui resort and spa and KORV and every morning the same HALF of the chairs have towels appear and most of those are not occupied all day.   It has been kind of fun, but annoying as well.  I'll be there soon, so I will probably have a chat with them to see if they can answer some questions for us.


----------



## dioxide45

They seemed to have fixed the issue at Nanea. When walking through the property, it looked like all the loungers that fronted toward the ocean were all covered and therefore had a daily charge?


----------



## PamMo

dioxide45 said:


> ...it looked like all the loungers that fronted toward the ocean were all covered and therefore had a daily charge?



What???? So cabanas and now *lounge chairs facing the ocean* are an extra charge? We should all buy chairs at K-Mart and plop them down in protest! This is getting ridiculous...


----------



## dss

Yeah, that is not okay. One of my biggest frustrations with WKORV has been the increased "nick and diming" and turning it into a hotel resort and less of a Timeshare with all of the added fee amenities, etc... None more prominent that the cabana/gazebo rentals which are outsourced and have risen in price around 300% in the past few years. I think they are now getting $150 per day in the south and something crazy like $250 or so at Nanea for the full gazebo's.


----------



## taterhed

Ha!  You can rent the barstools for a whole lot less.....


----------



## MabelP

They were enforcing the rules at Marriott Ko Olina in December. Eddie, Pool Security, does it with a smile and positive demeanor. Worked well!


----------



## cindylou

I don't know if it's working or not, because we sit on our lanai instead of the pool, but I found this tag clipped to a pool sign the other day while walking around KKORV.  It's nice to see attempts are being made to address the problem.


----------



## taterhed

Didn't see a problem at MOC/MM1 this year.  The attendants were very very 'attentive' to their chair guests.  Unoccupied chairs with towels don't buy drinks and don't give new guests an opportunity to sit and buy drinks so.....

Seemed like MOC was moving some towels....


----------



## rog2867

Sugarcubesea said:


> That happened to us at WKORV-N, we went out at 10:00am and lots of empty chairs with no people.  We moved towels off of 4 chairs and put them on chairs next to us that had towels and at 2:00pm the folks that had put those towels came over to us and asked us to move because they said it was their chairs. We refused and they dragged the towel guy over and when they announced that they put their towels out at 8:00am, he said we were in the right as he had seen us sitting in this location for over 4 hours we had food and cocktails on our table and he basically told them if they did this again they would continue to have no place to sit as its FCFS...
> 
> They were pissed and went on and on argueing with the towel guy and finally they turned to us and said we're not moving and you're going to have to move... Towel Guy called security and they left. After that incident towel guy became our best buddy the rest of the week...



I do agree this is not right, but you can't just go out to the pool and move towels on peoples chairs right when you get there, that also is not right.  those people could just be in the pool for a few minutes. Are you saying you went out to the pool at 10 found 4 chairs with towels and immediately moved them?  If yes that is WRONG.  If after an hour no one was in those seats then Ok but not immediately.  You got lucky those people did not come back for a while.  If I am misunderstanding your post sorry.


----------



## rog2867

cindylou said:


> I don't know if it's working or not, because we sit on our lanai instead of the pool, but I found this tag clipped to a pool sign the other day while walking around KKORV.  It's nice to see attempts are being made to address the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5801 View attachment 5802


I was just there too and I saw those tags out also, they put them out up till noon to make sure people come back within the hour which I think is totally reasonable People were getting pissed though..


----------



## SMHarman

rog2867 said:


> I do agree this is not right, but you can't just go out to the pool and move towels on peoples chairs right when you get there, that also is not right.  those people could just be in the pool for a few minutes. Are you saying you went out to the pool at 10 found 4 chairs with towels and immediately moved them?  If yes that is WRONG.  If after an hour no one was in those seats then Ok but not immediately.  You got lucky those people did not come back for a while.  If I am misunderstanding your post sorry.


It's not right in a two wrongs don't make a right but the first wrong is way more egregious. 

WLR small pool on windy days has about 12 shaded seats near the pool. You wanna reserve one of those you better be using it.


----------



## controller1

At Nanea now. There are probably 20 lounge chairs that sit in the pool. At 8:00 a.m. yesterday, there were towels and a couple of books on all but four of the chairs. No one was sitting in any of them. I'm happy to report that at 10:00 a.m. there were six people sitting in the chairs and the staff had removed all the other towels and personal belongings leaving over a dozen chairs available!


----------



## Egret1986

controller1 said:


> I'm happy to report that at 10:00 a.m. there were six people sitting in the chairs and the staff had removed all the other towels and personal belongings leaving over a dozen chairs available!



It's good to hear when resorts are enforcing their policies since there will always be those that require enforcement to do the right thing.


----------



## rapmarks

It was just on the news that a major brawl broke out at the indoor waterpark at the Dells Odyssey Resort.  Apparently someone took a chair that belonged to a different group.  Video clips showed chair throwing and punches throw.


----------



## SandyPGravel

Yes, some of us are soooo classy here.  At least no children were hurt.  Just some of the idiots fighting over a chair.  (Mt. Olympus Indoor waterpark & resort.)


----------



## pedro47

Maybe, the resorts should charge a weekly amount to reserved pool side lounge chairs and only the pool attendant can set the chairs up daily.
I have seen people reserving chairs at 5:30 AM with towels & books in their chairs,


----------



## controller1

pedro47 said:


> Maybe, the resorts should charge a weekly amount to reserved pool side lounge chairs and only the pool attendant can set the chairs up daily.
> I have seen people reserving chairs at 5:30 AM with towels & books in their chairs,



Yes, but luckily I've seen pool attendants at both WKORV-N and Nanea placing tags on the chairs at 8:00 a.m. indicating if no activity in the next hour the personal belongings would be gathered and available at the pool hut.  I love it when I see that enforced!


----------



## dioxide45

rapmarks said:


> It was just on the news that a major brawl broke out at the indoor waterpark at the Dells Odyssey Resort.  Apparently someone took a chair that belonged to a different group.  Video clips showed chair throwing and punches throw.


No link?


----------



## bbodb1

How / why does someone go to a resort just to lounge by a pool  - I seriously don't get that.  Now I certainly understand to each their own, but if I traveled a great distance to a resort I'd want to get out and explore what is nearby.  With that in mind, allow me to ask this question - are there some resorts (and their pool areas) that are that attractive such that people will want to stay at a resort simply for the pool area action?


----------



## dioxide45

bbodb1 said:


> How / why does someone go to a resort just to lounge by a pool  - I seriously don't get that.  Now I certainly understand to each their own, but if I traveled a great distance to a resort I'd want to get out and explore what is nearby.  With that in mind, allow me to ask this question - are there some resorts (and their pool areas) that are that attractive such that people will want to stay at a resort simply for the pool area action?


It certainly isn't our cup of tea, but there are all inclusive resorts out there for a reason. Many people want to just go, relax and unwind. Though not always easy to do if they are fighting over pool loungers.


----------



## bbodb1

dioxide45 said:


> It certainly isn't our cup of tea, but there are all inclusive resorts out there for a reason. Many people want to just go, relax and unwind. Though not always easy to do if they are fighting over pool loungers.



Thanks for that insight, Dioxide45 - but your response does make me wonder what these all inclusive resorts offer to create this type of environment.  Are we talking destinations such as Hawaii here?  I just can't see sitting by a pool all day on a vacation but if a resort is offering something we haven't considered as a vacation possibility, I'm open to new travel ideas.   

I'm assuming the squatters must be off doing something for a good portion of the day...  Just seems weird to me....


----------



## dioxide45

bbodb1 said:


> Thanks for that insight, Dioxide45 - but your response does make me wonder what these all inclusive resorts offer to create this type of environment.  Are we talking destinations such as Hawaii here?  I just can't see sitting by a pool all day on a vacation but if a resort is offering something we haven't considered as a vacation possibility, I'm open to new travel ideas.
> 
> I'm assuming the squatters must be off doing something for a good portion of the day...  Just seems weird to me....


All inclusive options tend to be in places where you wouldn't want to leave the resort or if you do, it is usually with an organized tour. While it isn't necessarily always unsafe to leave the resort in places like Jamaica, Dominican Republic or Mexico, many people prefer not to. Some people go to an AI and never leave the place.

Of course, it also only takes one day at the pool to notice chair hogs, you can still leave the resort and I am sure there are days the chair hogs do too.


----------



## KevSki

We were at Lagunamar last year and saw the same groups staking out the the same pool palapas every day. They weren't there all day and sometimes not for hours at a time. It seemed a little selfish to me, but staff did not do anything. Maybe it's different now.


----------



## rapmarks

The Dells is famous for its waterparks, indoor and outdoor.  They are the destination for some families.  In this case, someone took a chair from another groups table while that group was on waterslides.  It got ugly.


----------



## silentg

I have very light skin and burn easy. I don’t sit in the sun very long . I don’t expect a chair to be held for me all day by the pool. Just a quick dip or two then out of the sun.
Silentg


----------



## controller1

rapmarks said:


> It was just on the news that a major brawl broke out at the indoor waterpark at the Dells Odyssey Resort.  Apparently someone took a chair that belonged to a different group.  Video clips showed chair throwing and punches throw.





dioxide45 said:


> No link?



https://www.tmj4.com/news/local-news/mt-olympus-resort-fight-caught-on-camera-in-wisconsin-dells


----------



## okwiater

bbodb1 said:


> How / why does someone go to a resort just to lounge by a pool  - I seriously don't get that.  Now I certainly understand to each their own, but if I traveled a great distance to a resort I'd want to get out and explore what is nearby.



Sometimes families who are scattered around the country (or world) travel to a resort in order to spend time together. Other times families travel to a resort just to "get away" from the worries and pressures of life at home. Sightseeing is great, but there are many ways to spend a vacation without having to explore outside the resort. It just depends on one's own individual circumstances.


----------



## rapmarks

pedro47 said:


> Maybe, the resorts should charge a weekly amount to reserved pool side lounge chairs and only the pool attendant can set the chairs up daily.
> I have seen people reserving chairs at 5:30 AM with towels & books in their chairs,


Oh great, another thing to be charged for.


----------



## clifffaith

bbodb1 said:


> How / why does someone go to a resort just to lounge by a pool  - I seriously don't get that.  Now I certainly understand to each their own, but if I traveled a great distance to a resort I'd want to get out and explore what is nearby.  With that in mind, allow me to ask this question - are there some resorts (and their pool areas) that are that attractive such that people will want to stay at a resort simply for the pool area action?



We go to Hawaii each year, never sit by the pool and haven't even got our feet wet in the ocean for the last several years. We'd rather be out and about.


----------



## Moparman42

To each his own on vacation.   I am heading to Maui in 22 days and have one day scheduled to do absolutely nothing in a re
nted Cabana at the Westin Resort and spa.   But just one day to relax.   We are out and about.  it's not that the chair hogs sit by the pool all day, they chair hogs 'reserve' a chair with a towel just in case they might come down to the pool and want the prime chair.  so, they are out and about enjoying their vacation, while familes by the pool have noplace to sit.   I applaud the resorts that enforce their 1 hr rule and hold contempt for those that think this is ok.  we ALL paid for the resort, why not let us all enjoy it.


----------



## controller1

bbodb1 said:


> How / why does someone go to a resort just to lounge by a pool  - I seriously don't get that.



We've gone to Maui at least once a year for the past eleven years.  There were several years when we went twice.  We've done lots of sightseeing and several activities numerous times, especially when we take a couple with us for their first Hawaii trip.  Yes, there are still things to explore but now for us in a two-week period we may leave the resort three times (exclusive of dinner).  We just lay around the pool, sit on the beach or take long walks on the beach.

Vacation doesn't have just one definition.


----------



## dioxide45

We are currently at Ocean Two Resort in Barbados. It is 9am and every single lounge chair at the pool is empty. Not sure about the rooftop pool though.


----------



## klpca

Saw a new version of chair hogging the other day at Marriott Desert Springs Villas. We went to the quiet pool about 11am and found the last two empty lounges. About 5 minutes later another couple showed up and had to sit at at table with chairs, no shade. They immediately went into the pool. About ten minutes went by then a group who were sitting across the pool came over and took towels off of the lounges near us. Eventually I figured out that they had "saved" those lounges in the shade while they used the lounges in the sun. At least they removed them when they saw that the lounges were needed by others, but wow. That was a new one for me.


----------



## dioxide45

klpca said:


> Saw a new version of chair hogging the other day at Marriott Desert Springs Villas. We went to the quiet pool about 11am and found the last two empty lounges. About 5 minutes later another couple showed up and had to sit at at table with chairs, no shade. They immediately went into the pool. About ten minutes went by then a group who were sitting across the pool came over and took towels off of the lounges near us. Eventually I figured out that they had "saved" those lounges in the shade while they used the lounges in the sun. At least they removed them when they saw that the lounges were needed by others, but wow. That was a new one for me.


This was a big problem in Aruba for years. People would save loungers at the pool while they used their palapa at the beach. They instituted a chair tagging system there.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad

controller1 said:


> We've gone to Maui at least once a year for the past eleven years.  There were several years when we went twice.  We've done lots of sightseeing and several activities numerous times, especially when we take a couple with us for their first Hawaii trip.  Yes, there are still things to explore but now for us in a two-week period we may leave the resort three times (exclusive of dinner).  We just lay around the pool, sit on the beach or take long walks on the beach.
> 
> Vacation doesn't have just one definition.



Same here. We don't even rent a car any more, just make use of the Maui Bus, free shuttle and our legs to get where we need to. Additionally, we have never felt the need to 'reserve' pool chairs when we are not even at the pool.


----------



## carpie99

Must have been doing it wrong 

We spent a bunch of days lounging at pool at WKORV


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad

carpie99 said:


> Must have been doing it wrong
> 
> We spent a bunch of days lounging at pool at WKORV



I'm definitely doing it wrong. My wife and daughter are there at the moment and I'm in a cube in Seattle. Hopefully they are not hogging chairs


----------



## controller1

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> I'm definitely doing it wrong. My wife and daughter are there at the moment and I'm in a cube in Seattle. Hopefully they are not hogging chairs



I agree.  You ARE doing it wrong!


----------



## glord

We’ve met friends at the Kaanapali Marriot Starbucks each morning the last three days. The Marriot pool staff are all over this problem. 

Basically the same rules as the KOR properties with two differences - an individual can only hold two chairs (as compared to unlimited) and very strict enforcement. There are actually two guys with clipboards keeping track by name and room number and actively tagging.  In fact our friends, who are actually staying at the Marriot, are very careful each morning to avoid tagging and loosing their chairs.  

ILG and Aqualani should take note. Hopefully this is ultimately one of the positive developments of the Marriot Timeshare acquisition of the ILG properties.


----------



## r1lee

bbodb1 said:


> How / why does someone go to a resort just to lounge by a pool  - I seriously don't get that.  Now I certainly understand to each their own, but if I traveled a great distance to a resort I'd want to get out and explore what is nearby.  With that in mind, allow me to ask this question - are there some resorts (and their pool areas) that are that attractive such that people will want to stay at a resort simply for the pool area action?



I don’t wake up early enough to steal chairs, but the above is me.  I can sit by a pool all day with the sun on my face and sleep and relax.  Especially when I’m back to a place I’ve been before (numerous times, u do know we are limited to a bunch of resorts right?)

But it’s nice that people like you are worried about people like me on how we spend our vacations.  To each their own.


----------



## bbodb1

r1lee said:


> I don’t wake up early enough to steal chairs, but the above is me.  I can sit by a pool all day with the sun on my face and sleep and relax.  Especially when I’m back to a place I’ve been before (numerous times, u do know we are limited to a bunch of resorts right?)
> 
> But it’s nice that people like you are worried about people like me on how we spend our vacations.  To each their own.



As I said in the previous post - to each their own - it seems you missed that.  

Having said that, how many of us live in an area void of pools where one could do exactly what you describe above (sans the hassle and expense of the trip) and apply those funds to some fun activity?  

I'll let you ponder on the economics of that.


----------



## r1lee

bbodb1 said:


> As I said in the previous post - to each their own - it seems you missed that.
> 
> Having said that, how many of us live in an area void of pools where one could do exactly what you describe above (sans the hassle and expense of the trip) and apply those funds to some fun activity?
> 
> I'll let you ponder on the economics of that.



You crack me up. Yes I’ve got a very nice pool in my backyard but I don’t hesitate to sit and relax by a pool on vacation.  I’m sure your one of those individuals that are much holier than thou types.

I guess cruises with sea days must suck for you, oh let me guess those aren’t really worth it, hence you don’t cruise. Lol, I would like to say thanks for now worrying about the economic situation, like you did earlier about how some of us like to spend our vacations by the pool.

We’ll be in Maui next month, but now I’m thinking making it a staycation and pretend we’re in Hawaii instead. Save myself the staroptions and cost of flight.


----------



## bbodb1

r1lee said:


> You crack me up. Yes I’ve got a very nice pool in my backyard but I don’t hesitate to sit and relax by a pool on vacation.  I’m sure your one of those individuals that are much holier than thou types.
> 
> I guess cruises with sea days must suck for you, oh let me guess those aren’t really worth it, hence you don’t cruise. Lol, I would like to say thanks for now worrying about the economic situation, like you did earlier about how some of us like to spend our vacations by the pool.
> 
> We’ll be in Maui next month, but now I’m thinking making it a staycation and pretend we’re in Hawaii instead. Save myself the staroptions and cost of flight.



TO EACH THEIR OWN....and hopefully you got it that time!

As to the rest of your assumptions.....I sincerely hope your time in Maui is enjoyable and that you get out and enjoy things (beyond the pool)!


----------



## Jan M.

My husband thinks there are two kinds of people who go on beach vacations. Those who go to the beach to be at the beach. Then there are those who just have to do everything available in the area that they can possibly squeeze in and sit by the pool but spend very little time actually on the beach. 

The first thing my husband does on a beach vacation is take off his watch. His beach routine is he sets up our chairs and umbrella when we go down to take a morning walk and he swims in the ocean or Gulf. Afterwards we go back to our unit for breakfast then head down to the beach until lunchtime. We bring our drinks, snacks and books and take two more walks, one later in the morning and another in the afternoon and he swims periodically. After lunch we head back down to the beach until it's time for dinner at which point we pack up our stuff for the day. After dinner we go back down to the beach for an evening walk and watch the sunset. Sometimes we go out for lunch or dinner, if there is a farmers market in the area we hit that and we might do a little exploring when we are out and about. This is his idea of the ideal beach vacation. If we go to a beach we've never been to before then we do whatever appeals to us in that area. We feel no need to see and do everything because if we like the area we know we can always, and likely will, come back.


----------



## dioxide45

bbodb1 said:


> TO EACH THEIR OWN....and hopefully you got it that time!
> 
> As to the rest of your assumptions.....I sincerely hope your time in Maui is enjoyable and that you get out and enjoy things (beyond the pool)!


You say to each their own, but you always follow it up by implying that those that don't vacation the same way you do are doing something wrong?

I always used to wonder why people would go on a cruise and while in port just sit at Senor Frogs and drink all day when they could simply just do the same thing at their local bar at home. To each their own, people go on vacation to do things that they really don't get to do at home. Sure someone can sit by a pool at home, or go to the local bar; but busy lives, kids, errands, and such doesn't give people the time or the chance.


----------



## DannyTS

redslp said:


> We went to Lagunamar last year and loved it!  The staff was attentive, charismatic and helpful.


What helps at Lagunamar is that the pools are huge with lots of chairs so this is generally less of an issue. Literally one of the best (if not the best) ratio of pool space to number of rooms I have seen.  There are also plenty of chairs on the beach.


----------



## bbodb1

dioxide45 said:


> You say to each their own, but you always follow it up by implying that those that don't vacation the same way you do are doing something wrong?
> 
> I always used to wonder why people would go on a cruise and while in port just sit at Senor Frogs and drink all day when they could simply just do the same thing at their local bar at home. To each their own, people go on vacation to do things that they really don't get to do at home. Sure someone can sit by a pool at home, or go to the local bar; but busy lives, kids, errands, and such doesn't give people the time or the chance.



Let me try it from a different perspective - there is so much to see and do in this world the thought that we may not get to see significant parts of it before the big dirt nap beckons saddens me.  For that matter, there are a good number of places in this country we have yet to visit and want to while we still can travel.  I want to see it all - or as much as I can in this life.  The Great Lakes, Niagara Falls, The Smoky Mountains, The Rocky Mountains, Minnesota, The American West, The Grand Canyon ... and other places I've been - I could not imagine having passed through this life without seeing these places and the many more I hope we get to visit in the time we have left.  How could a person not want to visit all we have to offer in the United States?  So much to visit and so little time to do it all in....

Contrast that with a person who wants to spend their precious vacation time sitting by a pool and well, yes I guess I can't understand that.  I'm not saying (or even implying) they are wrong because it is their time to spend - rather I'm trying to see what other adventures or destinations await out there - what haven't we seen of done yet that we simply must do - that's what drives our vacations.  I get that family time is that important to some - well, take the family with you to some place new and gather around a place that looks like this:



 

I know - I'm sort of running away from the idea of to each their own but there is so much to see and do out there!


----------



## controller1

bbodb1 said:


> Let me try it from a different perspective - there is so much to see and do in this world
> 
> . . .
> 
> I know - I'm sort of running away from the idea of to each their own but there is so much to see and do out there!



I understand where you are coming from. Here is where I'm coming from.  We are retired and are able to take four to six extended (7+ days) trips each year.  Half of those trips are seeing everything we can and trying to absorb as much of the local culture as is possible.  However, our trips to Maui are our rejuvenation time.  The other trips are exciting but certainly not relaxing. I'm sure you've heard the saying "I've been on vacation but I had to come home to get some rest!" 

As I've said up higher in the thread, we can spend two weeks in Maui and not leave the resort but two to three times, exclusive of dinner. It's relaxing to us to have no set time to get up, to go and sit around the pool, have someone bring us drinks and then cook a meal or eat at the pool bar.  It's even OK to have the occasional day of rain which keeps us in the villa to do nothing but chill and listen to the waves of the Pacific.

That's why it truly is to each their own. Perhaps you're not at the point in your life that we are.  Perhaps you will never be at that point.  And you know what?  It doesn't matter because to each their own.


----------



## r1lee

dioxide45 said:


> You say to each their own, but you always follow it up by implying that those that don't vacation the same way you do are doing something wrong?
> 
> I always used to wonder why people would go on a cruise and while in port just sit at Senor Frogs and drink all day when they could simply just do the same thing at their local bar at home. To each their own, people go on vacation to do things that they really don't get to do at home. Sure someone can sit by a pool at home, or go to the local bar; but busy lives, kids, errands, and such doesn't give people the time or the chance.



Thank you and I was about to say the same.


----------



## rapmarks

Jan M. said:


> My husband thinks there are two kinds of people who go on beach vacations. Those who go to the beach to be at the beach. Then there are those who just have to do everything available in the area that they can possibly squeeze in and sit by the pool but spend very little time actually on the beach.
> 
> The first thing my husband does on a beach vacation is take off his watch. His beach routine is he sets up our chairs and umbrella when we go down to take a morning walk and he swims in the ocean or Gulf. Afterwards we go back to our unit for breakfast then head down to the beach until lunchtime. We bring our drinks, snacks and books and take two more walks, one later in the morning and another in the afternoon and he swims periodically. After lunch we head back down to the beach until it's time for dinner at which point we pack up our stuff for the day. After dinner we go back down to the beach for an evening walk and watch the sunset. Sometimes we go out for lunch or dinner, if there is a farmers market in the area we hit that and we might do a little exploring when we are out and about. This is his idea of the ideal beach vacation. If we go to a beach we've never been to before then we do whatever appeals to us in that area. We feel no need to see and do everything because if we like the area we know we can always, and likely will, come back.


my kind of beach vacation


----------



## DavidnRobin

We go to WKORV (Sat checkin) and after stocking up that evening we typically haven’t even made it beyond the Front Desk/Concierge until Wed.
And never even get into the pool - spend most of time on beach (in ocean) or walking the ocean trail...
guess it ain’t for everyone...


----------



## heathpack

controller1 said:


> I understand where you are coming from. Here is where I'm coming from.  We are retired and are able to take four to six extended (7+ days) trips each year.  Half of those trips are seeing everything we can and trying to absorb as much of the local culture as is possible.  However, our trips to Maui are our rejuvenation time.  The other trips are exciting but certainly not relaxing. I'm sure you've heard the saying "I've been on vacation but I had to come home to get some rest!"
> 
> As I've said up higher in the thread, we can spend two weeks in Maui and not leave the resort but two to three times, exclusive of dinner. It's relaxing to us to have no set time to get up, to go and sit around the pool, have someone bring us drinks and then cook a meal or eat at the pool bar.  It's even OK to have the occasional day of rain which keeps us in the villa to do nothing but chill and listen to the waves of the Pacific.
> 
> That's why it truly is to each their own. Perhaps you're not at the point in your life that we are.  Perhaps you will never be at that point.  And you know what?  It doesn't matter because to each their own.



My work days are very driven by time.  I have an appointment schedule to keep while simultaneously keeping multiple other balls in the air.  I am constantly stragtegizing seven steps ahead to make everything work out on time.  I get pages, interruptions, urgent prescription refill requests, “can you look at this case for me?” all day long on top of everything else.

I am a veterinarian and literally deal with life and death every day.  Most days of the week, I make someone cry.  I am not a GP veterinarian, I am a specialist and the buck stops with me.  People come to me because they want to do everything but sometimes nothing can be done.  

Most days my brain is challenged at work.  I still routinely find myself in situations that are unique and one-off, even though I’ve been doing this for 20 years now.  Things that are routine and predictable are heaven to me.  Novel and unique is not so good- it’s harder to stick to cost estimates, tell pet owners what to expect.

My work day ends when it ends, I have zero idea what it would be like to have a job that ends at a specific time.  I have zero idea what it would be like to be able to make a plan for a set time on a weeknight.  At the end of the day, I’m done talking.  My work tries to respect my off time, but honestly there are sometimes things that only I can deal with, so my phone is always “on”.

Oh yeah and two hours a day of commuting.  (But only a 4 day work week.)

Sure we sometimes take active trips in which I schedule all kinds of things and try to see it all.

But mostly on vacation I like to chill out.  The most delicious thing is no schedule, no traffic, just doing what I want when I feel like it.  I like beach vacations but mostly I like cycling vacations.  Sure I can ride my bike at home and save money.  But I’d rather ride somewhere different and then grab lunch with my spouse and do whatever appeals to us after.

Yes totally to each his/her own.  The idea of a vacation is to recharge your batteries.  But unless you understand what is draining the other guys battery, it’s hard to imagine what he/she seeks in a vacation.  If your work or daily life is full of routine stuff, you might seek novelty and interesting things on your vacation.  If your job is crazy all day long, you might seek peace and relaxation and lying around doing not much of anything.  Makes sense.

There is a Talking Heads song called Heaven that says “Heaven is a place where nothing ever happens”.  Amen to that, makes 100% sense to me.


----------



## klpca

Well this thread certainly took an interesting turn.

Me, I honestly wondered how people sat by the pool all day too, because that is the last thing that I would want to do on vacation, but after reading some of these posts, I am beginning to understand. Unlike Heathpack, my job is very monotonous. I have worked in one capacity or another for the same person, in the same field, on the same clients since 1985. I knew early on that I was in the wrong field but bills needed to be paid and kids needed to be raised, so I stuck with it because it paid well and gave me a very flexible schedule. So when I get out of the office and go on vacation, I won't be sitting for very long. We are avid hikers and when the water is warm enough, snorkelers and boaters. Our resort is just a place to sleep for the most part. I have to humor others and go to the pool occasionally, but even then I am only good for an hour or two. So no worries - I will never hog your chair. Nor will I criticize your choice. It's all good because we're on vacation.


----------



## taffy19

controller1 said:


> https://www.tmj4.com/news/local-news/mt-olympus-resort-fight-caught-on-camera-in-wisconsin-dells


What an example for their children!  Unbelievable.


----------



## taffy19

DavidnRobin said:


> We go to WKORV (Sat checkin) and after stocking up that evening we typically haven’t even made it beyond the Front Desk/Concierge until Wed.
> And never even get into the pool - spend most of time on beach (in ocean) or walking the ocean trail...
> guess it ain’t for everyone...
> 
> View attachment 6880


I like your style rather than sitting with a bunch of other people around the pool or in the front where everyone walks by.  We used to like a shady place on the beach and go in the ocean rather than use a pool.  This is why we like a Lanai and better yet when it is shaded.

Do you buy your gear every time again when you go to Maui or do you store it there or take it on the plane?

Have a great vacation and snorkeling too.


----------



## Steve Fatula

"The idea of a vacation is to recharge your batteries. But unless you understand what is draining the other guys battery, it’s hard to imagine what he/she seeks in a vacation."

The idea of a vacation for *some* people...

We have no desire to recharge. We do on vacation the same things we do at home (and as confusing as this sounds) except for one detail - new places to see and things to do. We are always moving around and doing things as we enjoy that. For us, the thought of sitting around a pool or beach is just boring and uninteresting. This is not to say that those people are wrong or boring, they are not. We just don't see the appeal ourselves and it is to us.

For this reason, we rarely go to the same place twice and are avid traders. Right now, we are on what resort seekers would consider a mundane island. It's 99% non green, not fancy, and, no mega resorts that we know of. Even people who like nature might be bored. But we like to see all parts of the planet. So, we're having a blast! Today we visit a lava tube and eat at a restaurant where they cook over volcanic heat. Yesterday, we hiked 6+ miles in a volcanic park with no greenery in sight, all black/brown, no dirt. We also visited a site to see for ourselves that was on the Science channels "What on Earth" show. Tomorrow we take a ferry to La Graciosa to ride bikes on an adjacent island to explore it. Etc. so, to each his own, indeed! This is why we generally don't care about "view" as many people seem to. I'll get my view out of the resort.

Here and there we'll end up at a location which just exudes comfort and relaxation, we'll go for that in those cases. Otherwise, the only time we are near a beach or pool is to catch some evening entertainment or refreshments.

How many pool folks would want to be here (lol)? https://app.box.com/s/pi0zz8fd4tes8l2kxq7hod19blt9ze1r


----------



## tugcccsp

taffy19 said:


> I like your style rather than sitting with a bunch of other people around the pool or in the front where everyone walks by.  We used to like a shady place on the beach and go in the ocean rather than use a pool.  This is why we like a Lanai and better yet when it is shaded.
> 
> Do you buy your gear every time again when you go to Maui or do you store it there or take it on the plane?
> 
> Have a great vacation and snorkeling too.


I found that buying beach chairs each time is less cost than renting a storage closet.  The beach chairs I like are half-price at Walmart in September and early October.  They are full price in winter.


----------



## DavidnRobin

taffy19 said:


> I like your style rather than sitting with a bunch of other people around the pool or in the front where everyone walks by.  We used to like a shady place on the beach and go in the ocean rather than use a pool.  This is why we like a Lanai and better yet when it is shaded.
> 
> Do you buy your gear every time again when you go to Maui or do you store it there or take it on the plane?
> 
> Have a great vacation and snorkeling too.



We rent chairs and umbrella from Maui Baby rentals.  We bring a parasheet (beach blanket) and our own snorkeling gear - also a sand bag to tie down umbrella.  The snorkeling reef outside of WKORV/N is one of best on island.

I setup in morning (in shade) - have breakfast in villa - then head down. We are very happy with hanging out - snorkel/read in morning - lunch in villa - snorkel/read in afternoon (Robin draws/sketches) - then sunset - repeat.  

Apparently, not for everyone...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triangulum33

I guess this thread shows how passionate people about travel/vacation time.

We usually split our time 50/50 between pool/beach and hiking/diving/sightseeing.


----------



## dioxide45

triangulum33 said:


> I guess this thread shows how passionate people about travel/vacation time.


Or how passionate they are about other people's vacation time.


----------

